# Help looking for Hiring Partners



## Boozy (Jul 25, 2014)

Hi all, I am looking for hiring partners that employ ppl in the Hospitality Industry overseas. I want to travel the world and work at the same time. Any help is much appreciated


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Boozy said:


> Hi all, I am looking for hiring partners that employ ppl in the Hospitality Industry overseas. I want to travel the world and work at the same time. Any help is much appreciated


What qualifications/experience do you have? Cruise ship employment agencies (the names of which I do not have) might be where you should focus your attention. Also, too, the hotel companies which have a strong international presence. Best of luck.


----------



## Boozy (Jul 25, 2014)

Thx Longford, I actually live in Mexico, i have worked in cruise ships for 7 yrs now i am looking for hiring partners to get 6-8 months jobs in hotels in the USA so that i can gain the experience.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Boozy said:


> Thx Longford, I actually live in Mexico, i have worked in cruise ships for 7 yrs now i am looking for hiring partners to get 6-8 months jobs in hotels in the USA so that i can gain the experience.


What is a hiring partner?


----------



## Boozy (Jul 25, 2014)

Hi Isla; There are some agencies that hire ppl from different countries to take them to work overseas for 6 months contract. On ships they called them "hiring partners"


----------

